
Google Just Gave Millions of Users a Reason to Quit Chrome - Corrado
https://www.forbes.com/sites/gordonkelly/2020/02/20/google-chrome-80-upgrade-deep-linking-update-chrome-browser/#49c8a09156fa
======
rs23296008n1
This looks like something I don't see a use for and could hurt me in some
obscure way. Cost/benefit causes an exception: 2/0 = error.
Cost=privacy,attackvector. I don't see the benefit.

What benefit is there to this I'd use at _least once a week_?

Am I understanding this simply adds the ability to link to a particular word
using a url? Given how motivated people are now about gathering and selling
URL history I can only see a cost but little benefit.

